# Best ThoroughbredxDraught Stallion standing at Stud?



## hoof01 (18 April 2016)

Looking for advice on best thoroughbredxDraught stallion standing at stud - must be 16.2 or over and NOT a grey? Must be able to jump. Looking to breed from a 3/4 draught mare.

Can anyone advise??


----------



## Maesfen (18 April 2016)

Cos me is Black has to be near the top of the list; he does everything!

Embla Stud near Stafford have a lovely young boy, Embla Top Gear whose stock look promising.  He's by Maurice Miner(ID) out of a lovely Ballinvella mare that carried the huntsman for many seasons so if he can't pass on jumping genes I'd eat a hat.
Also look at Grafham Stud's Jumbo sons.


----------



## hoof01 (18 April 2016)

brilliant thanks - yes CMIB was at the top love him!


----------



## Springs (18 April 2016)

Hi Spring's Spirit is 75% TB and the rest is ID and AA and he can jump


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 April 2016)

hoof01 said:



			brilliant thanks - yes CMIB was at the top love him!
		
Click to expand...

He's a fab stallion - temperament is top of his list of attributes!  But there's no doubt he's a very good jumper too!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (19 April 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			He's a fab stallion - temperament is top of his list of attributes!  But there's no doubt he's a very good jumper too!
		
Click to expand...

CMIB makes me want to buy a mare just so we can have one of his babies  

But a massive thumbs up for Embla as we have one of Maesfen's homebred geldings out of Maurice Minor who has the most fabulous temperament & movement- i would have another of his bloodlines in a heartbeat if i had the space/cash


----------



## Joshua92 (8 March 2020)

hoof01 said:



			brilliant thanks - yes CMIB was at the top love him!
		
Click to expand...

Did you use CMSB?


----------



## JanetGeorge (9 March 2020)

Maesfen said:



			Cos me is Black has to be near the top of the list; he does everything!

Embla Stud near Stafford have a lovely young boy, Embla Top Gear whose stock look promising.  He's by Maurice Miner(ID) out of a lovely Ballinvella mare that carried the huntsman for many seasons so if he can't pass on jumping genes I'd eat a hat.
Also look at Grafham Stud's Jumbo sons.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid Embla Top Gear wuld not even make the bottom of my list, just because he is a Grade 3 ISH stallion - that means he failed the vetting!  Embla has some history for not putting stallions forward for Grading - because they haven't always agreed with the results - but Class 3 means a stallion or mare FAILED the vetting.  There MAY be a good reason it did - it may even be that it would have passed a month earlier or a month later - or that the vet on the day made a mistake.  But you do NOT want to breed a foal that is sired by a horse with a hereditary condition.


----------



## Joshua92 (9 March 2020)

Hi Janet many thanks for that, I am looking at Cos Me Is Black and just trying to trace progeny to see what they have done. Any leads gratefully received.


----------



## ihatework (9 March 2020)

CMIB is a really really useful horse in his own right and I can see why he would be an attractive prospect. But there are plenty of useful stallions that are good horses but not necessarily good sires, for a variety of reasons. I am not saying CMIB is one of those (I have no idea)!! 
For each minute you spend researching the sire, spend twice the amount researching the dam.

I’d go direct to source - ask the stallion owner what he throws and to what mares and ask about performance of offspring. This stallion is not over used and I suspect the owners will be helpful.


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 March 2020)

Joshua92 said:



			Hi Janet many thanks for that, I am looking at Cos Me Is Black and just trying to trace progeny to see what they have done. Any leads gratefully received.
		
Click to expand...


He had a few BE starts in 2013 - didn't cover himsaelf in glory - but looked prmising.  Not sure why he didn't do anymore.  But he IS versatile -not sure if I can get away with links here, but have a look a this.  https://www.theirishfield.ie/irish-draughts-dazzle-at-aintree-205660/


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 March 2020)

And 'Cos Me is Black is on FB - https://www.facebook.com/thorpelyidstud/


----------



## Joshua92 (10 March 2020)

Thanks Janet, yes I found that, I was wondering if anyone on here had any babies, they are all mostly very young but there are a couple of older ones on SHDGB but can’t find if they have done anything. I am breeding to event.


----------



## cundlegreen (12 March 2020)

ihatework said:



			CMIB is a really really useful horse in his own right and I can see why he would be an attractive prospect. But there are plenty of useful stallions that are good horses but not necessarily good sires, for a variety of reasons. I am not saying CMIB is one of those (I have no idea)!!
For each minute you spend researching the sire, spend twice the amount researching the dam.

I’d go direct to source - ask the stallion owner what he throws and to what mares and ask about performance of offspring. This stallion is not over used and I suspect the owners will be helpful.
		
Click to expand...

CMIB's dam's breeding is unknown, that would put me off, even if he is a very good, versatile stallion.


----------



## cundlegreen (12 March 2020)

JanetGeorge said:



			He had a few BE starts in 2013 - didn't cover himsaelf in glory - but looked prmising.  Not sure why he didn't do anymore.  But he IS versatile -not sure if I can get away with links here, but have a look a this.  https://www.theirishfield.ie/irish-draughts-dazzle-at-aintree-205660/

Click to expand...

He is a great jumper sidesaddle!!


----------

